# Subs needed ASAP, NE OHIO



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Were in need for subs in arkon, Wadsworth, Streetsboro, Hudson And New Philly, Dover Area. If you could b of any help, please post you phone # or PM it to me so I can get ahold of you.

Thanks,


----------



## kobzjv (Sep 19, 2005)

*subs*

might be interested,27 years exp. new 05 sd,8'boss superduty,what do you have in streetsboro and whats the pay rate,i have to major accts. in twinsburg but i leave in streetsboro,let me know [email protected]/names jerry k


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Akron Ohio here Have two trucks and little work. Been to busy landscaping to get plowing accounts. Email me and I will give you my number anything in akron you have I would be intrested. I may be able to go into wadsworth also.


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

if you are looking in fairlawn or montrose give a call (216) 299 9742


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm available in Wadsworth. Left you a PM.


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

Ron,
I talked to you last month about Akron but never heard back from you.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok, i'll be making contact with you, today. Still looking for subs in some areas.


----------

